
Design costs for portable display electronics  - ionela
http://news.emcelettronica.com/design-costs-portable-display-electronics-drop-tis-lowest-cost-digital-media-processor
======
ionela
Developers no longer need to worry about incurring increasing costs typically
associated with adding more advanced, feature-rich user interfaces on
electronic devices.

